# eartheater questions



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys an girls i was just wondering what types are available or have been kept by members im going to list some please let me know if you know of others i could possible get or if i mentioned something that is the same fish under two names
First are the ones i have already
Geophagus japari,heckelii,daemon.surinamensis/altifons,winemilleri,tapajos
Second is some i want
Steindacheri,pellegrini,brasiliensis
Last other i know of araguaia


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I have previously kept: Geophagus jurapari, daemon, altifrons, abalios, & tapajos. I think that I also briefly had a steindacheri (it was a long time ago). I loved my geos & I miss having them. My favourites were the daemon and also the tapajos. I haven't seen too many geophagus around for sale lately. Charles from Canadian Aquatics brings in some beautiful geos from time to time, you could ask him if he'll be getting more. 

I also like the looks of the various types of Gymnogeophagus, but I always shied away from them as I believe some (or maybe even most?) need cooler temperatures than Geophagus. I think that some members on here have successfully kept Gymnogeophagus balzanii which are a really cool looking fish.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ill check them out i like the brasiliensis is it similar. also the steindacheri and pellegrini look sililar not sure if they are the same fish? I have got some off charles and ill ask him again.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Steindacheri is different than pellegrini. Pellegrini is much harder to come by. Here are photos of the one I had...

Steindacheri also known as red hump head...










Pellegrini is also more yellow with beautiful finage while I had them










The hardest to get one is Crassilabris is very yellow with the red on top half of the body and much thicker lips










Gymnogeophagus is beautiful as well. They are survive in warmer water. Just when you try to breed them, you need a cold temperature. Most people on the west coast, they unplug the heater during spring/summer/fall season. And let them to stay at room temperature.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Balzinii pictures online look amazing but it says they are a little more territorial. Charles those guys look cool also really like the crassilabris and steindqcheri you ever going to get those guys again?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Island Pets Unlimited in Burnaby has a bunch of geos, mostly winemilleri, I think, but I also saw some red humps. and some jurupari


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok thank you i have a few o each of those more interested in ones ive never seen and probley a little harder to get like the ones Charles mentioned


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> Balzinii pictures online look amazing but it says they are a little more territorial. Charles those guys look cool also really like the crassilabris and steindqcheri you ever going to get those guys again?


The red hump head is no problem. The problem is get enough people to take them. They are not expensive. But I don't want to stock them.

The crassilabris, that is a tough one to get. I have only imported 4 large adults.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok well the red hump would be great maybe we can get some intrest from this post id love some 3-4 inches maybe 3-5 of them. Keep me posted and thank you charles for the help so far


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They normally come in 2.5-3". 3-5 of them will not last long. They like to be in a group of 6-10 fish otherwise they will start to pick on each other till the strongest one left.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok that be great also will them being with other types of geos help or add aggression. Or are they just aggressive toward one another? Also if anyone else has intrest let us know so a group order is possible thanks no hury


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

So i have talked to charles and he said he can make my dream come true and get some of the redhump heads in at a great price. I have made a post looking for others interested so i dont take them all pm for details thanks


----------

